# Feline Leukemia Positive Kitten Looking for a Loving Home



## lonehowl

Tom is an orange tabby and white domestic medium haired kitten that is approximately 6-7 months old. He has tested positive for feline leukemia, so I must find him a new home where he can be the only cat(we already have 6 other cats). It is possible that he may go back to being feline leukemia negative, but could go back to being positve at anytime, so I can't take any chances of him infecting my other cats. He has a wonderful personality, he is very people oriented. He has already been neutered and is front declawed. I am located in Lafayette, IN, but am willing to travel in order to get him into a loving home.

Feel free to email me at [email protected]
I do also have pictures of him I can email to anyone that is interested.

Thanks! Melissa


----------



## Jeanie

Melissa, I so hope you find a home for this special cat!


----------



## lonehowl

Thanks Jeanie. I haven't had any luck as of yet. I get more and more attached to him each day that I have him. He is such a love, always following me around the house. My vet talked to the company that our feline leukemia tests come from and told them that Tom has been tested four times with the first three coming back negative and then getting a positive on the fourth. The company is going to pay to have his blood shipped fedex overnight and they have three different types of tests they can run on it to confirm that he is definitely positive. I am not getting my hopes up too much, as I know it is more likely for the negatives to be false than for the positive to be false. Keep your fingers crossed for me though. Anyway, thanks again for your support. Melissa


----------



## Jeanie

I'm praying, Melissa, and all my fingers are crossed too.


----------



## Ioana

He sounds like such a wonderful kitty! I know there is someone out there looking just for Tom! I just hope they'll come together as soon as possible. Best wishes to you and Tom, Melissa.


----------



## Jeanie

Here's a site especially for the advertisement for sale of FIV and Feline Leukemia stricken cats! I hope this is the answer. (unless it's a negative test result.)

http://www.bemikitties.com/felv/cgi-bin ... ifieds.cgi


----------



## lonehowl

I am still waiting to hear back about his test results. Thank you so much for posting that link though. I will definitely be posting something on there. Thank you so much for all of your help and support Jeanie!


----------



## lonehowl

Well the results came back today and it says he is positive. But they did an ELISA snap test, which is what we did. So I am having more blood sent out tomorrow to have an IFA test done. If this one comes back positive as well than he definitely has it. I think I know he is positive, but I just still can't believe it. And I want to do everything in my power to be 100% sure that he does have it, so that I won't always wonder "what if". So it's looking like I am indeed going to have to place him. I am willing to travel as far as I have to to get him to his new home. He is a beautiful boy and will make someone a wonderful companion. Email me for more info on him. [email protected]

Melissa


----------



## kitkat

It must be terribly hard to give him up but I am hoping that you find a great home for Tom, he sounds wonderful. Please let us know what happens and if he finds a home! :lol:


----------



## lonehowl

I just wanted to let everyone know that it looks like I may have a home lined up for my sweet Tom. I may have to drive halfway to Pennsylvania(and I'm in Indiana) but hey, anything to get him into a loving home. 

Melissa


----------



## Jeanie

Melissa, That's wonderful! How did you find each other? I'm sorry you can't keep her, but for the sake of the other cats and Tom too, I think it's best. You are quite an animal lover!


----------



## lonehowl

Well, I own rats and frequent a pet rat forum. I decided to take a chance and post something on there that I was trying to find him a home. She saw the post and emailed me. I guess she has been trying to adopt a FELV+ or FIV+ cat from her local shelters but they just euthanise them and won't adopt one out to her. So hopefully if all goes well he will get to go to his new home either this weekend or next weekend. My other cats will be so happy, I think they are already planning a big escape to break out of the basement. Thanks again for your support through this. 
Melissa


----------



## kitkat

Im happy to hear the good news! Is the kitty going to be the only kitty or does this other family have another positive kitty also? 

I hope it all goes well regardless! Wish you guys luck! :lol:


----------



## lonehowl

Well, a change of plans. My parents have decided to take Tom. I dropped him off there this afternoon. They don't have any other pets, and I know they will spoil him. The good part is, I will still get to see him as much as I want!! 

Melissa


----------



## kitkat

WooHoo, even better! Now why didn't we think of this earlier??? Hehe :lol:


----------



## Ioana

I am so happy to hear this! Way to go Tom !


----------



## lonehowl

It came to a huge shock to me when they said that they would like to take him. I always had at least one cat growing up, but when I moved out about five years ago I took my cats with me. I didn't think they would ever get another. They seem to really like him already. I keep callling my mom and asking, "so, what's tom doing now?" Anyway, I am just so glad that everything has turned out the way it has!

Melissa


----------



## Jeanie

That's the best news yet!


----------

